# Black and Decker electronic repeller?



## jkrodger

http://www.blackanddeckerappliances.com/product-224.html


Has anyone used these? Do they work? My husband and I are still a little worried that even though we don't have a bug problem now, that we're gonna get a lot more visitors once it gets cold outside. Especially spiders, I hate spiders and my area has a large % of brown recluses.


----------



## KUIPORNG

but spider is actually a good pet which catch other unwanted insects for you...


----------



## jkrodger

i know, and I'm sure the fact that we've seen so many spiders in the basement is why we haven't seen any other insects in the basement (except for 1 cricket whom we can't seem to kill), but I HATE spiders, and I've already been bitten once since moving into the house 2 months ago (granted, it was working out in the garden and not in the basement, but still). So I'm really worried that while cleaning up the basement I'm gonna run into a brown recluse and really get bitten.  

Whatever, I'll admit it, I'm scared of them and after installing our washer and dryer over the weekend and running into 4 of them in the basement, I've had 2 nightmares about them. I need them gone.


----------



## KUIPORNG

I thought it is only "spider man" who every bitten by a spider.... you means those tiny creature do bite people? I am not talking about the 007 black widow though... I do heard of a news though a while back somewhere a spider nesting inside a person's ear... oops... I guess I am not helping, am I...


----------



## jkrodger

there are several species of spider that can bite humans, though most do not. Black Widows and Brown Recluse are the two poisonous spiders in Missouri. In the case of black widows, only the female is poisonous, and they are very timid spiders, they will not bite unless provoked. Brown Recluse spiders (also called Violin Spiders I think), are also poisonous, but with this species, both the male and female carry the poison and these spiders prefer to live in homes (vs. outside, like many spiders). I don't know how timid or aggressive these guys are, but I do know it can be difficult to identify them since they kinda look like normal brown spiders.
See, pretty normal:

And though their bite often doesn't kill, it does do significant damage.


----------

